# Am I The Only One Who Does Not Have Permission to Post Attachments?



## Janet' (Aug 31, 2010)

Or is this just another issue that they are working on?


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't either. They probably turned it off temporarily while they are working.


----------



## rayne (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't have permission either nor do I do have permission to see other people's attachments. Hopefully it will be fixed soon.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Aug 31, 2010)

nope. I couldn't either.

eta: I just saw that the administrator posted an announcement about this. It's a bug he's working on.


----------



## Honey Bee (Sep 4, 2010)

wavezncurlz said:


> nope. I couldn't either.
> 
> eta:* I just saw that the administrator posted an announcement about this. It's a bug he's working on*.


 
Where'd you see that?  I'm having this same problem, and I'm trying to join a challenge, so... um... yeah.... I need to post some pics.


----------

